# No meat kind of night...sad but true



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 10, 2018)

Wife wanted to go light last night so I decided I would stop by the store on my way home from work and grab some fresh stuff to grill. And some cold beer of course.

Decided to do some braised/steamed squash and zucchini, goat cheese stuffed peppers(jalapenos and a couple sweet peppers), grilled tomatoes, and baked potatoes







Yeah not so light...right?

Got the peppers cut and stuffed. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I cut the tomatoes in half and then stuck my finger in them and got out all the pulp and seed part. It will just fall out when you grill anyways and make it mushy IMO. Drizzled with olive oil and balsamic vinaigrette and put garlic powder and black pepper.











Sliced up the squash and zucchini and threw them in a pan. Added some garlic cloves, Olive Garden Italian dressing, a few slices of fancy European butter I got on manager clearance and the grocery store, and garlic powder and black pepper.






Washed the potatoes and coated in olive oil with salt pepper and garlic powder and into the foil






Threw the potatoes in the oven at 400 for an hour and then fired up the grill. Put the pan of squash and zucchini with foil on top in for about a 15 minute ride. Meanwhile grilled peppers until they were nice and soft and had a nice tint to the bottom of them. Threw them in a pan to keep warm and put the tomatoes on. Grilled those for about 10 minutes until they were nice and dark on the bottom and soft.






Pulled the tomatoes off and added a little more balsamic vinaigrette, some mozzarella and parmesan cheeses, and a little bit of basil






Money Shot with the loaded baked potato






Yeah for sure wasn't light was stuffed after this(beers probably didn't help). But hey for a simple meal to change it up a little every now and again it was delicious. Thanks for looking


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 10, 2018)

/Me likey!
Hooray for goat cheese, l luv the stuff.
The peppers and tomatoes sound delightful.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2018)

That meal looks delicious to me!
We eat vegetarian most of the time.
Al


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 10, 2018)

I had a meatless dinner the other night.  Wasn't that hungry and just made myself a bag of microwave popcorn.  I must admit yours looks much better.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 10, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> /Me likey!
> Hooray for goat cheese, l luv the stuff.
> The peppers and tomatoes sound delightful.



Goat cheese is killer man. I usually do that or boursin cheese!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 10, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That meal looks delicious to me!
> We eat vegetarian most of the time.
> Al



Thanks Al! I have a hard time believing you normally eat vegetarian after seeing all this awesome food you make all the time haha


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks Al! I have a hard time believing you normally eat vegetarian after seeing all this awesome food you make all the time haha



Honestly we eat meat only about 1 or 2 times per week, but we enjoy it!!!
Then it goes into the freezer for a later date.
I really enjoy firing up the smoker and we usually have friends over to eat most of the Q!
Nothing better than tending to a fire & downing a few brews with friends!
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 10, 2018)

bbqbrett said:


> I had a meatless dinner the other night.  Wasn't that hungry and just made myself a bag of microwave popcorn.  I must admit yours looks much better.



Hahaha man ive done that plenty of times. Long day at work had a few beers by then its 10pm. Popcorn time


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 10, 2018)

Looks like a great meal SVF. Not sure about the Coors though - that's a step or two behind PBR's. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 10, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like a great meal SVF. Not sure about the Coors though - that's a step or two behind PBR's.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



I drank and bunch of PBR's on Sunday when I was mowing so had to switch it up. Had some Coors and Nattys left in the fridge from 4th of July and picked up a 6er of Rolling Rock


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 10, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I drank and bunch of PBR's on Sunday when I was mowing so had to switch it up. Had some Coors and Nattys left in the fridge from 4th of July and picked up a 6er of Rolling Rock



jesus man....your fridge of beer reminds me of being in the barracks a week before payday!! No offense =)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2018)

All Looks Mighty Tasty, VolFan!!
Like.
However I used to like that little Old Lady who used to say, "Where's The Beef?!?!"

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 11, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> jesus man....your fridge of beer reminds me of being in the barracks a week before payday!! No offense =)



Im trying to convince the wife to let me get a kegerator...maybe one of these days haha


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 11, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> All Looks Mighty Tasty, VolFan!!
> Like.
> However I used to like that little Old Lady who used to say, "Where's The Beef?!?!"
> 
> Bear



I like the Franks Red Hot old lady..."I put that sh*t on everything!!"


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 11, 2018)

Easier and quicker to ask forgiveness, than seek permission.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I like the Franks Red Hot old lady..."I put that sh*t on everything!!"




I got a Sister (older) in NC.
Don't tell anybody, but she's a Vegan.
I'm always sending her Pics of my Prime Ribs.

Bear


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 11, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Im trying to convince the wife to let me get a kegerator...maybe one of these days haha


I would love to have a kegerator but I'm convinced that if I ever get one, I should not be working or have any type of deadlines in life haha


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 11, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Easier and quicker to ask forgiveness, than seek permission.



You are a wise man Chile


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 11, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> You are a wise man Chile


 LMAO, when asking for said forgiveness my wife would say otherwise.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 11, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> LMAO, when asking for said forgiveness my wife would say otherwise.


Chili, how close are you to Crestview FL?  I use to live there for a cpl of years and I called that place "lower Alabama".


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 11, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> Chili, how close are you to Crestview FL?  I use to live there for a cpl of years and I called that place "lower Alabama".


101 miles to the West on I-10


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 11, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> 101 miles to the West on I-10



Ahh okay.  Have you ever been to Orange beach?  My neighbors vacation there every year and we are thinking of going this year.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 11, 2018)

Yall aren't Alabama fans now are you? Haha


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 11, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> Ahh okay.  Have you ever been to Orange beach?  My neighbors vacation there every year and we are thinking of going this year.


Orange Beach, Gulf Shores and Ft. Morgan
all the time to fish.
Pensacola to Navarre too for fishing.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 11, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Yall aren't Alabama fans now are you? Haha


I'm indifferent, but my younger son and in-laws are rabid fanatics.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 11, 2018)

I've camped on ocean shores and love it there but high $$$.  I'm from Florida and a die hard Fin Fan and I just jump bandwagons of Florida teams in college.  I don't have a southern accent so my neighbor and his friends all think I'm a yankee anyway!


----------

